
Beyond Scala 2.8 - A Roadmap - fogus
http://www.scala-lang.org/node/7285?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
======
paol
Parallel collections are the most interesting development for 2.9. In a
nutshell the idea is that collection operations like map, filter, etc can
execute in parallel in a way that is transparent to the program.

Check out the presentation from Scala Days 2010: <http://days2010.scala-
lang.org/node/138/140>

------
scala_hacker
It is interesting that he does not mention any plans to fix the several
egregious type soundness holes in Scala's type system.

~~~
modersky
That would go under bug fixes. But you could help us by filing tickets on
trak. The general issue (type volatility) is well known, but you have
discovered a loophole which wasn't.

------
cageface
I'm coming to really like the new collections library. It took a little
getting used to but now that I'm finding the idiomatic uses it's very nice to
work with.

------
earl
If only they would build a plugin that worked. I don't even care between
eclipse, intellij, or netbeans -- just _one_ that _works_. As it is, I can't
sell scala when their plugin regularly hard locks eclipse for multiple minutes
at a time, generates spurious compiler errors, etc. And our project isn't that
big -- 2000 kloc java, 8.3k java files. We're a _perfect_ place for scala
given our extant code base, but until the tools work, it's not happening :(

~~~
BonoboBoner
They are a group of academic people, funded by tax payers money that is
supposed to be spent on research only. They cant just do what the market
wants, because they have a benchmark, which is the number of published papers
- not the rate of adoption of their product.

~~~
andrew1
That seems a little unfair. Martin Odersky has been pretty clear that he
doesn't want Scala to be 'just' an academic language. In his address at Scala
Days he talks about this, and about how they are investigating making Scala
independent of EPFL, with possible funding from industry. Also, not all the
development of Scala is done at EPFL; for example Paul Phillips (one of the
key contributors to the compiler) doesn't work there (and isn't an academic so
doesn't need to be concerned with publishing papers).

On another note, I don't believe that plugins for IDEs should necessarily be
contributed by the 'core' Scala team. It makes more sense to me that people
closer to the IDE in question are in a better position to write effective
plugins. The Intellij plugin was written internally by Intellij and is
perfectly usable in my opinion. Interestingly they've made the choice of not
using the Scala compiler for syntax highlighting/error marking etc. which
(again) in my opinion is a better choice than tieing this into the compiler.

